# Cold smoking soft cheese?



## poopypuss

I'll b getting my AMNPS on Thursday, so that means I'll be putting it to work on Friday, okay, Saturday... it'll be 45 and not raining.

I've successfully melted cheese in my Smoky Mountain before, and on my grills, but now I should be able to actually accomplish something.

My big question is, and yes, I've searched the forums, and actually read this entire section, can I smoke a soft cheese? Not can, how can.

I really want to do some Wally Mart Velveeta knock off (that'll make awesome Mac And Cheese) and some goat cheese.

Any advice?

Thanks.

Poop.


----------



## scarbelly

I have been very successful with soft cheeses.  The key is to take them out of the wrapper and let them sit in the fridge for about an hour to "form a skin" so to speak.  You also want to make sure to keep the temps low (around 60-70) in the box. You may have to add ice to do that.

Here are some Mozzarella posts I have done with the fresh soft mozzarella

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Mozzarella


----------



## poopypuss

Thanks!

I'll be adding some mixed nuts in there too now!

I wonder how cashews will turn out... the oil on those should really suck in the flavor.


----------



## poopypuss

Wow. it just clicked... pectile on cheese...that makes perfect sense.


----------



## SmokinAl

You could smoke butter with the AMNPS in 45 degree temps!


----------



## poopypuss

SmokinAl said:


> You could smoke butter with the AMNPS in 45 degree temps!


If I freeze it first...

I'll post pics.


----------



## mballi3011

I use a single hot plate and wood chunks. I can get smoke at about 70° with it almost that high outside.


----------



## venture

Most of my cheese smokes are done in fall, winter and spring.

I have done soft cheeses with no problem with the AMNS.

In summer, I have to smoke in the wee hours of the morning for cheese, and soft cheeses are out of the question.

Freezing cheese prior to smoking just doesn't sound right to me? Actually with some cheeses, freezing will turn the texture crumbly?   But try it and let us know?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly

poopypuss said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll be adding some mixed nuts in there too now!
> 
> I wonder how cashews will turn out... the oil on those should really suck in the flavor.




My personal opinion is that nuts are much better hot smoked. I have done them both ways and the heat seems to open the nuts to absorb the spices and the smoke better.  You can add some kosher salt,  and some tomato and onion slices with the cold smoke to. Just make sure the cheese and salt are above the veggies


----------



## jjwdiver

I'm in constant 80 degree and do goat cheese quite often. I have resorted to placing it in a foil pan and breaking it apart for the smoking. I then put "packages" together in the food vacuum bags. Guess I could measure it but I dont care if one has more than the other...just squishes together.  When I open it, I just plop a small "butter" knife on the plate next to it and have at it.

Smokes real easy and takes on great flavor!   Cant speak to the velveta stuff, but same could apply using the foil pan.

John


----------



## poopypuss

Well, the AMPS came yesterday, and today it's being put to it's first test!
	

		
			
		

		
	







I followed directions for seasoning it, and well, the grill had to be turned on so some Mexican Grilled Cheese and Shrimp went with it







That's in a different thread

Next the cheese:







I went easy since this is the first time:

1 lb each of Mozzerella, Pepper Jack, Sharp Yellow Cheddar, New York Sharp White, and Jack

A block of Cracker barrel Aged Reserve, or Foot Cheese as my daughter calls it, and about of Amish Yogurt Longhorn I had in the fridge







Into the Smoky Mountain







Thin blue smoke.

It's maintaining at 53 a half hour into the smoke.

More to come.


----------



## scarbelly

Looking good so far - keep the qview coming


----------



## poopypuss

Will do!


----------



## teeznuts

You'll be hooked in 2 weeks when you get to eat this stuff.


----------



## poopypuss

2 hours in..1 row in the AMZNPS, 65 top temperature... but it still looks a little light to me, so I'm going to fill another row, and go for 4 hours.


----------



## graystratcat

Four hours is usually what I do for cold smoked cheese.  Really depends on the ambient temps and the temp inside the smoker.  Running your smoker a little hotter, say around 70-80* instead of 40-50* seems to give the cheese a darker color after about 4 hours in my VHO.

-Salt


----------



## poopypuss

I'm just running on the AZNPS, but it's doing great.


----------



## poopypuss

Funny how I lose letters the more Yuengling Lager goes in my gut...


----------



## poopypuss

Here's the results!







Looking at it now, I did get a nice color.

When I took it off, I didn't think I did.

I gotta give props to Todd, the AMNPS is awesome.

now the hard part... 2 weeks of pain.

but, the pieces that "fell off" were great!


----------



## scarbelly

That turned out great. The two weeks will go quickly if you just smoke something else


----------



## poopypuss

And there's the extra part that cooked while I was waiting for the cheese...


----------



## poopypuss

Scarbelly said:


> That turned out great. The two weeks will go quickly if you just smoke something else




Bacon is coming... but if I buy bellies tommorow, I won't be smoking those for at least a week...or 2, but then, meat doesn't spoil when it's curing, and I have a 2# pack of pellets that came with the AMZPS, and a stainless locker that was a 1/s finished chamber!


----------



## teeznuts

nice color on that cheese


----------



## venture

Looks great!

We are running low, so I am setting up the AMNS as we speak!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky

. I have smoked cream cheese. it got kinda soft but not runny. put it on a piece of screen to smoke and put the whole deal in fridge b4 i removed it.


----------

